# mortise jig



## SqPeg (Dec 14, 2012)

I am making a large picture frame, 25×36x5" wide members and mitered corners. Does anyone have a jig that will hold the pieces so the mortises can be cut with a benchtop mortising machine?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Leave the mortised boards overlong and mortise them
as normal, then cut them off at the miter angles.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Loren's suggestion is good, but I think your mortiser may be able to cut those even with the miters already cut. Just be sure the molding is securely clamped. I assume you are planning on a spline tenon to go in the mortises?


----------



## SqPeg (Dec 14, 2012)

yes it will be a blind spline 1/4×2". The frame sides are 25" long so. I have to hold them at a 45 degree angle under the head of the mortiser so the bit will go in perpendicular to the face of the miter. Not sure how or if it can be done and still move the stock so that the bit will cut the entire lenght of the spline.

I get the feeling a bench mortiser is limited to doing only do miters in butt joined parts


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

SqPeg, my take on the postings above, I think this shows it somewhat…...








Is this what you had in mind? Perhaps not, but it could be a solution.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I havn't had to use any special jig for projects that size using my benchtop mortiser. If the workpiece is too wide to fit under the hold down, I install a riser block to raise the machine up enough to allow clearance.
Just curious, what problem would a jig solve for you?


----------



## SqPeg (Dec 14, 2012)

I spent some time in the shop today and find that both suggestions will work. I have been over-thinking the situation. A jig is not necessary. In my case it is the old adage, 'shoot the engineer and build the project'.


----------

